# Switching transmission while rolling.



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I think that doing it a lot would wear it out faster, but it shouldn't damage anything. I think it's kind of like power braking. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Switching from drive to reverse or the opposite while still moving isn't good for the transmission. Its almost as bad as doing a neutral drop(revving the car up in neutral and dropping it into drive). Just something you should try to avoid doing in the future, one time should not cause excessive wear. 

Actually surprised you didn't trip the cruze's transmission safety feature, I shifted from reverse to drive while still rolling back and the trans just shifted to neutral. Needed to shift back to reverse then into drive to get it to engage. On a rental cruze found out this is the exact same thing that happens if you shift to park while still moving to quickly, though I don't know what speed trips it. This time I needed to put the car back into gear and shift back to park while not moving to get it to engage.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

You plunked it or at least that's what I call it lol. It is definitely not good to do this, once or twice isn't terrible but I would definitely try to avoid plunking it.


----------



## 6daniel (Mar 6, 2015)

I was just so used to doing this on my old civic but I'll try not to do it again. And hopefully I haven't caused any damage to my transmission.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

JDH said:


> It will explode a 4L80E I found out.


Eventually it will any transmission.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

JDH said:


> It will explode a 4L80E I found out.


I'm on my sixth one of those lol my truck likes to eat them.


----------

